# Turmeric Cream!!



## Hotchilli (Aug 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to look for a natural herbal cream that has TURMERIC as a main ingredient?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2006)

i don't have an answer for you, but i just wanted to welcome you to MuT!


----------



## Nox (Aug 21, 2006)

I am not sure. Perhaps you can make your own turmeric based cream? Perhaps, try online Indian beauty supply stores. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 21, 2006)

indian strore


----------



## ivette (Aug 21, 2006)

ditto cutelicious


----------



## pieced (Aug 21, 2006)

I suggest you make your own. It's a mask, just mix turmeric and curd, and make it into a paste, and put on your the bodypart of your choice, and leave for 15min, then wash off. Otherwise, go to an Indian store, and ask for Vicco Turmeric cream...


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 21, 2006)

can i ask what tumeric is for as a cream? i've never heard of this and i'm always up for learning something new!


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* I suggest you make your own. It's a mask, just mix turmeric and curd, and make it into a paste, and put on your the bodypart of your choice, and leave for 15min, then wash off. Otherwise, go to an Indian store, and ask for Vicco Turmeric cream... They used to sell Vicco Turmeric Cream in the local indian store where I live, lol! I used a tube up once, but I didn't really see it making a difference in my skin, though my mom said my skin looked good.

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* can i ask what tumeric is for as a cream? i've never heard of this and i'm always up for learning something new! Turmeric actually has anti-inflammatory properties and is an antiseptic. Many cultures use fresh turmeric paste or powder on cuts, infections, and all sorts of health problems. For skin care, it's used to clear up acne, soften the skin, and brightening and toning your complexion. In South Asian weddings, they apply the paste all over the bride's skin (face and body) the day before the wedding for the softening and brightening. I'd use it if I wasn't scared of it tinting my skin yellow!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Mehrunissa! I was curious there myself!


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2006)

I also use turmeric to cook with my rice



...mmm, yummy.


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Thanks for the info Mehrunissa! I was curious there myself! Ditto!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks





i had only ever heard of this used as a spice


----------



## Hotchilli (Aug 25, 2006)

Thankyou all for giving so much response. Anyway I am off to my local Indian store , early tomorrow as I have heard so much nice stuff about it. Let's try it.Bye


----------



## curiousP (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hotchilli* Thankyou all for giving so much response. Anyway I am off to my local Indian store , early tomorrow as I have heard so much nice stuff about it. Let's try it.Bye let us know how it goes!


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 26, 2006)

i heard turmeric makes the face yellow!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 27, 2006)

One of my professors told me this stuff did wonders for his niece. If your trying it let us know how it goes, and what exactly you did with it!!!

Thanx


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 27, 2006)

This is a very old homeopathic Indian remedy.


----------



## Hotchilli (Aug 31, 2006)

Ya! It's been a week since I bought Gold Turmeric Cream. It is not at all oily or anything. But i found it good . Specially at nite after cleansing the face then I apply it and in the morning I found my face glowing. that was the best part.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hotchilli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ya! It's been a week since I bought Gold Turmeric Cream. It is not at all oily or anything. But i found it good . Specially at nite after cleansing the face then I apply it and in the morning I found my face glowing. that was the best part.





Great info! Thanks for the update!


----------



## craftycatz (Sep 2, 2006)

Tumeric has been found to have strong anti-cancer properties especially for skin growths. In mice, tumors have just shrunk down to nothing or gone away altogether. All yellow staining foods have this to some degree but tumeric is supposed to be one of the strongest. I use it in recipes whenever I can because it does not have a very strong flavor. Never thought of making a mask. Will be trying this!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *craftycatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tumeric has been found to have strong anti-cancer properties especially for skin growths. In mice, tumors have just shrunk down to nothing or gone away altogether. All yellow staining foods have this to some degree but tumeric is supposed to be one of the strongest. I use it in recipes whenever I can because it does not have a very strong flavor. Never thought of making a mask. Will be trying this! How do you make a mask of it?


----------



## Hotchilli (Sep 5, 2006)

Actually what i am using is not a mask but a cream. I am trying to find out more material on Turmeric, as my this is becoming my current fav subject of research. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mouna (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hotchilli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Can anyone tell me where to look for a natural herbal cream that has TURMERIC as a main ingredient?





Go to ebay and type up *Vicco Turmeric Skin Cream* and this is what it saysVICCO has combined the goodness of TURMERIC which is said to prevent the penetration of ultra violet rays of the sun into the skin and thus maintains the original colour of the pigment of the skin, with the richness of pure SANDALWOOD OIL which is supposed to be the most cooling element in Vicco Turmeric Cream. 

This luxurious cream vanishes into your skin and starts working its magic from within. 


It protects the skin year round from the elements. 
It keeps pimples and acne at bay, giving skin a blemish-free complexion. 
It rejuvenates and revitalises the skin from within, leaving it soft, supple, and young-looking. 
Being pure and natural, with all the wonderful attributes of turmeric and sandalwood oil, Vicco Turmeric Cream gives the skin a radiance that mere cosmetics can't hold a light to.
if u do end up trying it please let us know if it works coz it sounds so good and its cheap to on ebay!


----------



## fairy203 (Sep 17, 2006)

nice information...thanks for sharing


----------



## cotton_c4ndy (Sep 19, 2006)

turmeric is very good for skin..is that rite?


----------



## spslokesh (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am sps.I like Ayurvedic Products.I have been using this product for 5 months and it works great on my skin. I used to have bad break out every time I work at night or when I'm stressed out. I tried many different skin care from clinque, to lancome, to proactiv, but none of it work for me. One day my sister sent me a small tube of Vitamin E/Turmeric cream from Vietnam. I tried on this cream for a week and what a big different it made. My skin got so much better, no more break out on my face, and my skin even get lighter. You can find this product on ebay.

==========================

Ayurvedic Products Manufacturer


----------



## Kamatchi (May 3, 2011)

I read somewhere that if you apply turmeric in the night, wash up, before sleep. You can wash off any yellow tinge the next morning with some besan and milk


----------



## spauno (May 5, 2011)

This is really very good herbal product. you can get it from Indian stores.


----------



## spauno (May 5, 2011)

This is really very good herbal product. you can get it from Indian stores.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (May 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *cotton_c4ndy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> turmeric is very good for skin..is that rite?



Turmeric has the power to improve your complexion and skin tone. Mix cucumber and lemon juice. Put pinch of turmeric in it. Apply it on the spots for 15 minutes. Apply it regularly. It will improve your complexion gradually. It also helps suntanned skin return to its normal shade faster.


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2011)

Amazon.com sells various Turmeric products. Here's a few:

Vicco Turmeric Cream 50g

Auromere Ayurvedic Soap

Vedanta Turmeric Natural Soap - 100 Gram (3.3 Ounce) Bar - From Nandita In India

Ayuuri Wild Tumeric and Clove Soap

Santoor with Skin Softeners, Sandal &amp;Turmeric Soap 4.37oz


----------



## lisdejong (Aug 25, 2012)

my sister has used a turmeric cream for years. it;s called elit'e. it is from india and has sandalwood in it also. very nice product.


----------



## bhuma1978 (Apr 5, 2013)

Vicco turmeric Ayurvedic Cream. 100% natural. 150 gram - 98 Rupees. Very friendly and economic. Made from turmeric and Sandelwood especially

or

Patanjali's "Tejus" à¤ªà¤¤à¤‚à¤œà¤²à¤¿ à¤•à¥€ "à¤¤à¥‡à¤œà¤¸" à¤•à¥à¤°à¥€à¤® 100% Herbal 150 gram . - 175/Rs. Approx


----------



## nicolewyatt (Dec 5, 2013)

Have any of you tried using Turmeric? Amberlilynaturals sells a non-staining turmeric mask called ReNude Turmeric Antioxidant Mask that doesn't stain your skin. Apparently turmeric has been shown in studies to improve acne and rosacea! They're also doing a holiday contest for a free jar of the mask on the amberlilynaturals facebook page. Check it out!


----------



## juliapeter (Dec 5, 2013)

nice information...thanks for sharing


----------

